# Attention Blackmoor players part 2



## richart (Jun 3, 2011)

Could everyone that is playing in the Blackmoor Forum Meet on Monday 27th June, please PM me with their 'real name' and handicap. The draw will be made shortly for the morning 9 holes, and the afternoon 18 holes. Play will be in fours, with the first tee time 10.00 am. 

Once i have all the names, and confirmed the draw, i will put up full details of the day again, including club rules, dress code, food, etc. 

Thanks Rich


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 3, 2011)

Hope your mail box is empty.


----------



## Losttheplot (Jun 3, 2011)

Message sent mate


----------



## Oddsocks (Jun 3, 2011)

done...


----------



## coolhand (Jun 3, 2011)

Done.

I need to make my way down on Monday morning from South West London by public transport - anyone got any idea what the best options might be.


----------



## Oddsocks (Jun 3, 2011)

with some of the scores on here i think we need hc certificates.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jun 3, 2011)

with some of the scores on here i think we need hc certificates. 

Click to expand...

Hopefully they leart their lesson from East Brighton


----------



## bobmac (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm off 15


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm off 15 

Click to expand...

Just dont draw me with this hacker, he is more like 28 and I dont want my day spoilt


----------



## richart (Jun 3, 2011)

Done.

I need to make my way down on Monday morning from South West London by public transport - anyone got any idea what the best options might be.
		
Click to expand...

Luke , if you can get a train from Waterloo to Bentley (stop after Farnham) i can pick you up. Bentley is 10 minutes from club.

Rich


----------



## Swinger (Jun 3, 2011)

24 for me!!


----------



## richart (Jun 3, 2011)

Anyone caught fibbing will play off scratch, and that includes you Bob. Oh wait that's not right.


----------



## Losttheplot (Jun 3, 2011)

Anyone caught fibbing will play off scratch, and that includes you Bob. Oh wait that's not right.   

Click to expand...


----------



## richart (Jun 4, 2011)

Thanks for the quick replies, only a few more needed.


----------



## Losttheplot (Jun 4, 2011)

Going by the rules so far, if I say I'm off scratch will it put me off 28??


----------



## coolhand (Jun 4, 2011)

Done.

I need to make my way down on Monday morning from South West London by public transport - anyone got any idea what the best options might be.
		
Click to expand...

Luke , if you can get a train from Waterloo to Bentley (stop after Farnham) i can pick you up. Bentley is 10 minutes from club.

Rich
		
Click to expand...

Rich,

That looks like it will work well as I can get a train from Surbiton - much appricated.

I can get to Bentley for either 8:02, 8:32 or 9:02 - which would suit you best?

Luke


----------



## richart (Jun 4, 2011)

Done.

I need to make my way down on Monday morning from South West London by public transport - anyone got any idea what the best options might be.
		
Click to expand...

Luke , if you can get a train from Waterloo to Bentley (stop after Farnham) i can pick you up. Bentley is 10 minutes from club.

Rich
		
Click to expand...

Rich,

That looks like it will work well as I can get a train from Surbiton - much appricated.

I can get to Bentley for either 8:02, 8:32 or 9:02 - which would suit you best?

Luke
		
Click to expand...

Probably the 8.02 Luke, but if you pm me your mobile number, i will confirm nearer the time. Rich


----------



## richart (Jun 6, 2011)

I will be making the draw at the end of the week. Tee times will be 10.00 - 11.30 for the 9 holes in the morning, and 1.30 - 3.00 for 18 holes in the afternoon. 

Evening meal will be a rolling buffet from around 7.00, with prize giving likely to be around 8.00.

Based on these times, can any players that especially want an early or late tee off let me know. Please note that if you have an early tee off in the morning you will also have an early one in the afternoon. Same goes for late tee off times.

Further details of the day will put up shortly, so please keep this thread just for tee time preferences. Hopefully the majority of you will have no preference, and you will make the draw easier.


----------



## Oddsocks (Jun 6, 2011)

Rich, given that I'm staying local I'm happy for a early time to give others time to get there who are traveling , but I'm easy either way


----------



## Crow (Jun 6, 2011)

I'll be aiming to get there for 9.00 to 9.30 but an extra half hour leeway on tee off time to allow for some traffic wouldn't go amiss.


----------



## full_throttle (Jun 6, 2011)

no preference here,


----------



## sev112 (Jun 6, 2011)

Early is good for me too if it helps


----------



## Losttheplot (Jun 6, 2011)

No preference for me either. I'm stopping over the night before with the match on the Sunday so it's all good!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 6, 2011)

As I'll be hitting the Blackmoor practice ground by sun up I don't care as I'll be in situ! Anytime will do me - just looking forward to the day


----------



## Oddsocks (Jun 6, 2011)

Does blackmoor have a range?


----------



## richart (Jun 6, 2011)

Does blackmoor have a range?
		
Click to expand...

There is a rumour we have a practice ground, and a practice chipping area with a green and bunker. You will need your own balls though.

We do have a couple of nets by the first tee, for the more normal golfer.


----------



## Leftie (Jun 6, 2011)

Later if poss please Rich.

Old fa**s like me shouldn't be let loose on the M25 before 10am.


----------



## Imurg (Jun 6, 2011)

I'll be leaving home at Sparrow-Fart anyway so wahtever comes my way.......


----------



## Leftie (Jun 6, 2011)

Just remembered, it would make sense for OddSocks and me to hook up for the trip down so a later time would suit him as well in that case.


----------



## Swinger (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm happy to go off first unless we have a big night on the Sunday!!!

Happy to play anywhere though.


----------



## Oddsocks (Jun 6, 2011)

Just remembered, it would make sense for OddSocks and me to hook up for the trip down so a later time would suit him as well in that case.
		
Click to expand...

Leftie, I booked a travel lodge for Sunday night and I'm signed up to play camberley Heath Sunday


----------



## MashieNiblick (Jun 7, 2011)

No preference for me but I'm planning to be there well before 10.00 so happy with an early time if that would help.


----------



## bobmac (Jun 7, 2011)

As I'll be hitting the Blackmoor practice ground by sun up I don't care as I'll be in situ! Anytime will do me - just looking forward to the day
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't be too hasty. You might get paired up with Smiffy


----------



## Leftie (Jun 7, 2011)

OK OS, forgot about that.

It's an age thing


----------



## jammydodger (Jun 7, 2011)

Anytime for me i'm staying over both nights anyway.


----------



## Oddsocks (Jun 7, 2011)

OK OS, forgot about that.

It's an age thing  



Click to expand...

playing with pings leftie?


----------



## Leftie (Jun 7, 2011)

Nah!  I'm not that old yet.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 7, 2011)

As I'll be hitting the Blackmoor practice ground by sun up I don't care as I'll be in situ! Anytime will do me - just looking forward to the day
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't be too hasty. You might get paired up with Smiffy
   

Click to expand...

Not a prob. Me and the Smifster usually have a damn good laugh when we play and he is actually a jolly decent chap. Happy to play with anyone but if its Smiffy then bring it on


----------



## sev112 (Jun 8, 2011)

Chaps - what's the protocol with h'cap certs - do you just trust us or has Richart got access to everyones h'cap from howdididdooooo ?  or do we have to find a printer and bring a (false) one along  ?


----------



## richart (Jun 8, 2011)

If you get 45 points you had better have a certificate with you !  

Certicates not needed by the club, but yes i do have access to howdidido.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jun 8, 2011)

If you get 45 points you had better have a certificate with you !  

Certicates not needed by the club, but yes i do have access to howdidido.  

Click to expand...

Good job I'm on MasterScoreboard then


----------



## bobmac (Jun 8, 2011)

Smiffy, I've finished yours


----------



## richart (Jun 8, 2011)

If you get 45 points you had better have a certificate with you !  

Certicates not needed by the club, but yes i do have access to howdidido.  

Click to expand...

Good job I'm on MasterScoreboard then 

Click to expand...


Is it likely you could get your handicap cut before the Meet, and not let everyone on here know ?


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jun 8, 2011)

If you get 45 points you had better have a certificate with you !  

Certicates not needed by the club, but yes i do have access to howdidido.  

Click to expand...

Good job I'm on MasterScoreboard then 

Click to expand...


Is it likely you could get your handicap cut before the Meet, and not let everyone on here know ?











         

Click to expand...

Knob! 

Only if I do well in the club champs this weekend, which I'm not holding my breath!


----------



## richart (Jun 8, 2011)

If you get 45 points you had better have a certificate with you !  

Certicates not needed by the club, but yes i do have access to howdidido.  

Click to expand...

Good job I'm on MasterScoreboard then 

Click to expand...


Is it likely you could get your handicap cut before the Meet, and not let everyone on here know ? Now who should we have to tee off first with everyone watching ?











         

Click to expand...

Knob! 

Only if I do well in the club champs this weekend, which I'm not holding my breath!
		
Click to expand...

Not sure it is a good idea to insult the man about to make the draw for the Meet.   Now who shall i draw out of the bag to tee off first with everyone watching ?


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jun 8, 2011)

If you get 45 points you had better have a certificate with you !  

Certicates not needed by the club, but yes i do have access to howdidido.  

Click to expand...

Good job I'm on MasterScoreboard then 

Click to expand...


Is it likely you could get your handicap cut before the Meet, and not let everyone on here know ? Now who should we have to tee off first with everyone watching ?











         

Click to expand...

Knob! 

Only if I do well in the club champs this weekend, which I'm not holding my breath!
		
Click to expand...

Not sure it is a good idea to insult the man about to make the draw for the Meet.   Now who shall i draw out of the bag to tee off first with everyone watching ? 

Click to expand...


----------



## Losttheplot (Jun 12, 2011)

Any news on the draw yet Rich??


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jun 12, 2011)

Any news on the draw yet Rich?? 

Click to expand...

Is he just waiting on Camelot to do it for him?


----------



## Oddsocks (Jun 12, 2011)

I've been checking as he said he wanted to draw it Friday


----------



## richart (Jun 12, 2011)

I am waiting on just one forum member to give me his details. Need all the handicaps, as the morning pairs competition is based on handicap. Patience please.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 12, 2011)

I am waiting on just one forum member to give me his details. Need all the handicaps, as the morning pairs competition is based on handicap.
		
Click to expand...

I can help there Rich.
Homer is off 13.1 exactly.
On the basis that he has 4 more qualifiers between now and the 27th June that would make him 14 "playing".
Hope that helps
Rob


----------



## TXL (Jun 12, 2011)

And we all thought Rich was waiting for Smiffy's details


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 12, 2011)

And we all thought Rich was waiting for Smiffy's details  

Click to expand...

I don't suppose your handicap has moved has it Pancho?


----------



## bobmac (Jun 12, 2011)

Homer is off 13.1 exactly.
On the basis that he has 4 more qualifiers between now and the 27th June that would make him 14 "playing".
Hope that helps
Rob


Click to expand...

And Smiffy is off 12.5 'playing' off 13
Hope that helps


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 12, 2011)

And Smiffy is off 12.5 'playing' off 13
Hope that helps


Click to expand...

And Bobmac is off scratch giving me 13 shots in singles matchplay.
Hope that helps


----------



## bobmac (Jun 12, 2011)

And Bobmac is off scratch giving me 13 shots in singles matchplay.
Hope that helps


Click to expand...

You're not off 17 are you?

Oh, let me guess, you're using the stupid new 'full handicap' rule introduced by people who can't play to their rubbish h/cap and need extra help against 'real' golfers


----------



## funkyfred (Jun 13, 2011)

And Bobmac is off scratch giving me 13 shots in singles matchplay.
Hope that helps


Click to expand...

You're not off 17 are you?

Oh, let me guess, you're using the stupid new 'full handicap' rule introduced by people who can't play to their rubbish h/cap and need extra help against 'real' golfers








Click to expand...

Bob

Think yourself lucky,  I'm of 24.4 and our stableford comp on saturday was a non-qualifier, so you could have been giving me 25 shots.   

Always look on the bright side of life....


----------



## Swinger (Jun 13, 2011)

I am waiting on just one forum member to give me his details. Need all the handicaps, as the morning pairs competition is based on handicap. Patience please.



Click to expand...

Name and shame!!

I'm really looking forward to this meet and seeing the draw might make the next day or two go a bit quicker!!


----------



## richart (Jun 13, 2011)

I am waiting on just one forum member to give me his details. Need all the handicaps, as the morning pairs competition is based on handicap. Patience please.



Click to expand...

Name and shame!!

I'm really looking forward to this meet and seeing the draw might make the next day or two go a bit quicker!!
		
Click to expand...


It's not me !!


----------



## Oddsocks (Jun 13, 2011)

poor old smiffy, the brunt end of 90% of the jokes here


----------



## TXL (Jun 13, 2011)

poor old smiffy, the brunt end of 90% of the jokes here
		
Click to expand...

I am sure Smiffy is really happy actually, it is normally 100%


----------



## Oddsocks (Jun 13, 2011)

only because the other 10% changed their user name to avoid the old sod


----------

